# is there anything that can be done to releive the swelling in my boy's leg...



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

from the bone Cancer or is time to let him go? He has been such a great boy and has been by my side for almost 10 years 24/7. we are really going to miss him but I don't want him suffer.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your boy! Have you talked with your vet? What does he/she recommend?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog. My bridge dog Julie had bone Cancer.. Towards the end the swelling got bigger and started to actually cause a big sore. She had it on a rear leg. It got to the point that she was having a hard time getting up and the bone was so weak it may have started to fracture. She was on pain meds (anti inflammatory-deramaxx and tramadol and gabapentin) initially it did help with some of the swelling. But ultimately it just took over. She was a big girl..around 85 lbs. and I was pregnant.. I couldn't physically help her up anymore and was afraid she was in a lot of pain so I made the decision to let her go. 

If he's not ony any meds I would recommend that combo. But know that it could break and you might have the issues with more swelling. Good luck..it's never easy to know when but they will let you know.. Sit with him and "talk" and really "listen" to him


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about your boy. I too would be talking with my Vet ASAP to see what he/she recommends. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry you and your boy are going through this. I hope there is something your vet can recommend. Would putting cool compresses help at all? It might just make it feel a little better.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so very sorry that you are having to make this tough decision...sit down when things are quiet...and talk to him..listen to him and your heart and you will hear the answer...
Sometimes the hardest thing is to decide is when is the time to do things. I always remember the love and companionship that they give so unconditionally to us. You could gain a lot of "time" by giving pain meds and other things to help, they sometimes have side effects, so keep an eye out. Goldens are such proud stoic animals. Sometimes it is hard to do the thing that is best for them...when our hearts are breaking... I am so sorry that this horrible disease has entered his life. Enjoy every moment you have left with him...and listen to your vet.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for both of you! I try very hard to keep hate out of my heart but...I HATE cancer!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry your furbaby has to go through this. I would also talk to the vet about it as soon as you can.
In the meantime, maybe using an ice-pack rolled in a thin towel on the swelling might give a little relief.
Hugs to your poor baby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your boy. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coldair*

Coldair

I am praying for your boy!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you're going through this with your boy! Keeping you both in our thoughts at this awful time!


----------

